# Longbow...Thoughts???



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

I was talking to my prepping buddy today about survival on our BOT (bug out trip). We call it this because we are currently stuck in NC. Until we move next year our BOL is months of hiking away. We will make use of vehicles if possible but we have planned for the worst and intend on wilderness living until we reach our destination. 

That being said, one concern is food procurement. I can actually provide enough food for most of the trip if we can forage, hunt, and fish along the way. Mr.PineTree has had experience with a longbow and seems to think its weight and ease of use provides a good option in a pinch.

So... Where can I purchase one? (I'd like to give it a try before I start making them)
And... What are your experiences with the longbow? Would you carry one?


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Bow hunting.... unless you have years of experience.... is not as "fruitful" as rifle hunting. Many bow hunters do get game... but it's usually from a stand... and not from armed hiking. I'd assume you would hunt as you travel? If so... you will need a quick reaction weapon for when you stumble across food or hostile humans. A bow... though quiet... is far from ideal in this situation. That being said.... a bow has many uses and I'd say you need to decide if it's worth the weight. For example... I cut my toothbrush in half to reduce weight in my pack (every ounce adds up). I'm sure as hell not going to carry a bow (and all of it's associated gear) on the odd chance I might need it. If it really comes down to it... a better option is to put a silencer on your long rifle (or pistol) and use it to hunt. They can easily be purchased (or manufactured). Heck... several companies even sell "adaptors" for oil filters.... which work wonderfully (or so I'm told).


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

I kind of thought the same but wasn't sure. I'd still like to learn to shoot one. It looks like fun. If I were to carry something like that I think it'd be a crossbow. I've had plenty of experience and I'm confident with them. Good for defense and hunting small game. When I was younger I carried them on hikes for the bobcats we have here.

He's more experienced so I'd certainly trust him to do his thing. I've never heard him say anything he couldn't back up 100% so I'll leave the more primitive stuff to him. Give me a quiet little .22 any day. I'm not a big fan of the idea of carrying a 12 point buck for 6 hours a day.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Buck...? You are more likely to run across a stray dog or cat while moving to your BOL. They are a heck of a lot lighter and semi-tasty. Well... cats are great in stir-fry... but I doubt you will be bugging out with a wok and some sesame seed oil.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Longbows are an awesome and pinnacle weapon when wielded by someone with a little practice. They were the rifle until gunpowder was invented. Boarrior bows makes some great English style longbows by hand. My best friend taught me archery when I was like 14, him and his dad were from Poland where it was a big pastime. His younger brother Bobby could hit eggs with broadheads at like 50 yards. I still have a couple working Olympic style fiberglass longbows here in the studio and make my own arrows. I ought to do a video on that.


----------



## jandor123 (Oct 24, 2012)

I am looking into a short compund bow right now. The Diamond Infinite edge is my target right now. you can see it at Hunter's Friend, America's Busiest Archery Store ... Discount Compound Bows and Hunting Equipment
Its inexpensive and ready to rock, all around bow. Take time to learn how to use it effectively and i think its a great option if you need to hunt and need to be quiet.


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

I said compound bow too. He likes the simplicity of the longbow I think, plus he's experienced with the longbow. 

Leon, I've shot a compound bow and as it turns out, I'm a pretty darn good shot. I was a bit of a natural with the rifles and handguns I've shot. Is the longbow a difficult tool to master?


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I dunno man, to me it's like you aim by instinct and not actual eyesight. It's crazy talk, I know- but I have hit more targets with two eyes than aiming. Matter of fact I usually have both eyes open when I shoot. Compound bow? Rock on, man- they have way greater tolerances and extra power. They will also split or shatter handmade arrows. Only metal carbon or fiberglass arrows work in those and most crossbows. People don't realize this- compound bows require manufactured arrows, a handmade one will shatter or snap under the extra power. Bolts are easier to make, but then again will snap if you fire them from a compound crossbow. I didn't buy that "Revolution" horton evolution bow just because of that. It needs metal or carbon bolts or it will destroy them- no making my own.


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

Doesn't sound crazy at all. That's how I shoot everything and I do fine. You make a good point about it being the rifle before the rifle. Also it would be nice to make my own ammo. I might see how proficient I can become.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

MountainMan said:


> I'm a pretty darn good shot.


When I hear this I usually translate it as "when I'm under zero pressure... have all the time in the world to make the shot... am well rested... don't NEED to make a kill shot with my first arrow just to eat that day... and am NOT carrying a 40lb pack."

Add even a bit of stress to your shot and... well... you can always eat grass and tree bark that day and try again tomorrow.


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

WoadWarrior said:


> When I hear this I usually translate it as "when I'm under zero pressure... have all the time in the world to make the shot... am well rested... don't NEED to make a kill shot with my first arrow just to eat that day... and am NOT carrying a 40lb pack."
> 
> Add even a bit of stress to your shot and... well... you can always eat grass and tree bark that day and try again tomorrow.


I agree. I'm gonna' start trying your method and shooting with a stick up my butt. :mrgreen:

Nah my Uncle taught me with the rifle. He made sure I understood what it meant to shoot under pressure. When I say I'm a good shot with the rifle you can believe it.

Other than that I've never HAD to shoot to survive. My survival skill set is geared much more toward fishing, foraging, and trapping. I can keep my wits and coordination longer than the average bear when it comes to food and rest deprivation but again I've never been forced to shoot under those conditions.


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

This brings up another good question and maybe I should search other forums for it but what's the best way to train yourself for those stress situations? and what experience do you have?


----------



## jandor123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Very true bout the arrows, never thought bout breakage. I would imagine you would get a pretty good supply and make sure you retreive any from your kill. I never considered making my own, or needing to. If you were careful, and used the arrows for only a kill. I dont see why you couldnt use any arrow, wood alum or carbon/fiberglass. My not be pinpoint accurate, but im sure you could make the shot.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I see the wisdom in a good recurve and agree in the point made about wooden handmade arrows. Another is bow string replacement. You can make one for a recurve with time and effort. I don't know if I could for a compound. Maybe, but I've always liked recurves since shooting them as a boy and never took to compounds from the one I owned to the others I've shot. I've been meaning to get a new recurve for some time now and have my eye on a Hoyt Dorado in black/maple, but I'm not as good with one as I am with a rifle. In that aspect while I value it for silent killing, I won't be bugging out on foot with it and a couple dozen arrows. In the BOV, yes, but if I have to go to ground and leave my vehicle behind, I'll bury it with the possibly of coming back to it. For bugging in or at the BOL if I have it, it would definitely get use. Yeah, it's not as good as a rifle, but it's still silent and letting someone know you took some game could be a dangerous thing depending on the situation. Especially with the population we've got today who in large have got the idea their entitled as special human beings to you helping them if they need or want it. When the shtf, game will be in short supply as the population depletes it and what's left goes further into the rural density. I fully concur that there will be quite a few loose domesticated animals out there, left to roam, left for dead by there former owners for a time. There meat, no doubt about it and I've no problem throwing fiddo on the fire with some seasoning rub. Those loose dogs will be a problem in other ways too once left to fend for themselves and will pack also. That bow could be quite handy.

Hoyt Hunting Recurves - HOYT.com


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

In a pinch you can use kevlar cord for a string on a longbow, don't think I would try it on a compound bow. A longbow works well on rabbits and other small game and won't break down like a compound bow can. Simple is generally more sustainable over long periods.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Better off with a .22 Lr of some kind AR 7 Henry maybe. Long bow may me a tool once settled in


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

MountainMan said:


> This brings up another good question and maybe I should search other forums for it but what's the best way to train yourself for those stress situations? and what experience do you have?


That is actually a very complicated answer... depending on what you are envisioning. Stress can be caused by danger (an animal charging to someone throwing rocks at you to someone shooting at you.) You could have a friend or family member being held at knife point and you've got to miss them and hit the bad guy. You can be tired/exhausted from hiking at speed for the past 36 hours. You could be using an unfamiliar bow. You could be in an emotional state (i.e., distress from just losing a friend or family member or outright anger). You could be moving while shooting... over uneven ground. You could be injured or weak from hunger... or a hundred other things. Each is uniquely different and requires a different type of mental and physical preparation.

We all realize that the reality is that you will use whatever tools you have available be it a gun, bow, or towel rack.... but you want to maximize your chances of success at all times.

I'm glad people like Leon are naturals with a bow... and envy that skill... but some of us (i.e., me) have to practice hard and regularly to be even semi-good. I've used a bow for years... and manage to hit the target 9 out of 10 times (until I start to get muscle fatigue). And I hit the bulls-eye about 1 out of 20 times. I'm just not a natural and no amount of practice will make me Olympic quality. So... I use what i know and what I can shoot well. And... I don't want to take the time to make wooden arrows unless I'm desperate. I'd rather spend the time hunting, gathering, scouting, etc.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

It's simply another tool in the toolbox. If you've got it, you can use and be silent. Silencers for rifles, atleast the good one's not made from a tin can and some half used toilet paper cost money and require NFA paperwork, approval and a body cavity search of your freedom with no lube from a heavy handed guberment representive who had his/her nose up Obamalamdingdong's butt two seconds before trying to look good for the boss. Whether you want to be legal anyways. It won't matter if the country collapses, but we're not there yet. I can't see carry one bugging out on foot for the weight compared to other options myself, but we're all different with different skills.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

MountainMan said:


> ..What are your experiences with the longbow?..


I haven't got a bow but I've seen 'em on TV..
Turning a zomb into a pincushion-


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

A good .22 bolt action rifle, two boxes of 50 ea shells, and if your a good hunter, you shall eat. A long bow, besides being very unweildy in a lot of situations, not very good after 50 yards or so. Loses power very fast, arrows can deflect off even a very small limb. Arrows break very easy and not so easy in the bush to replace. Even bambi can be taken down with a lowly .22, and cleaner at that. Another thing about a long bow vs. a .22 rifle. Try laying down to make a concealed long shot with your long bow.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Yes Lucky Jim, you can shoot very fast with a long bow, and even hit your target , as long as it s not moving or shooting back. Also, quivers tend to let arrows rattle. Not a good sound it your trying to sneak up on bambi to get a better shot.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

I hunt with both compound and recurve bow… small and large game. I never use a tree stand. Hunting is just that. You have to understand your prey and know how to be in the right position to take it. Rifle or bow, there’s no stumbling onto game and quick shots are few and dangerous. You have to stalk, take position, acquire a target window and take you’re shot. 

I found that a long bow in the woods was too long to effectively stalk in brushy areas. Compound bows are ideal for this. My compound bow is a Bowtech Soldier. Legal draw weight for deer in my State is 40lbs. I have my Soldier set to 50lbs. The bow weighs 6.2 lbs. (a little heavy after a couple hours) and is only 33” tall.

My recurve bow is a 62" Greatree Goshawk takedown. It fits into a pack and weights 3lbs. I have two sets of limbs for it… 35lbs. and 45lbs. A recurve bow is typically 10 -12 inches shorter than a long bow with the same draw weight, making it a bit more manageable in close quarters. 

My trad bow (the recurve) cost a third of the compound and (like a similar long bow) cannot produce the same arrow velocity at the same draw weight as a compound. If you don’t have a great deal of time to invest in practice, a compound is a good choice because (if you have experience sighting with a rifle) you can get quite good with it in as little as 20hrs shooting time. Any traditional bow will require ten times that much. Compound bows typically use sights, but can be shot instinctively.

If you’re considering a takedown recurve or a long bow, I’ll recommend Andover Archery on ebay. I've visited their shop while traveling and I can vouch for the quality of their setup before they ship… very thorough - not a fly-by-night warehouse operation. Mark of Andover put an Angel String on my Goshawk… quiet and quick.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

nadja said:


> Yes Lucky Jim, you can shoot very fast with a long bow, and even hit your target , as long as it s not moving or shooting back. Also, quivers tend to let arrows rattle. Not a good sound it your trying to sneak up on bambi to get a better shot.


Yeah but what impressed me was the high rate of fire by the gal in the vid..


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> Yeah but what impressed me was the high rate of fire by the gal in the vid..


I wonder how well she'd do if I was throwing rocks at her while she was shooting? Things that make you go hmmm....


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

WoadWarrior said:


> I wonder how well she'd do if I was throwing rocks at her while she was shooting? Things that make you go hmmm....


Yeah and her bow was little more than a toy anyway with no real hitting power, I doubt if she'd even have the arm strength to draw a proper longbow; I doubt if I would either!


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Personally my thoughts would be a longbow would be to big to carry around if you had a long way to go. Yea a gun is going to trump a bow in a face to face fight, with that said I have a compound that I would still want with me. a Compound is still quieter than even a 22. I would be carrying both a Rifle and a Bow. I think both carry Merritt on having them.


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

wesley762 said:


> Personally my thoughts would be a longbow would be to big to carry around if you had a long way to go. Yea a gun is going to trump a bow in a face to face fight, with that said I have a compound that I would still want with me. a Compound is still quieter than even a 22. I would be carrying both a Rifle and a Bow. I think both carry Merritt on having them.


I can't rely solely on the .22 because "carry ammo" is very limited, so I like the idea of making my own ammo. I've taken into account what's been said here and I think I'm going with the recurve. Still very simple in design and easy to fix up in a pinch plus I can make the ammo. Still smaller than the longbow so I get better mobility and reaction time.

Thanks for the help folks. It is greatly appreciated. Now where the hell do I get a quality recurve at a reasonable price???:mrgreen:


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Ebay, or the below


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I would take a 22 pump or bolt action and leave the bow at home, If I was concerned about ammo or having a back up I would take a wrist rocket because of size and weight. Bushwhacking through the woods with a bow wouldn't be any fun it would get caught on bushes and limbs and a long bow would be the worst. If I was worried about being silent I would carry a box of 22 shorts or 22 CB caps. A long bow with a draw pull of 75 lbs only equals 54 ft/lbs at point blank range and I bought some 22 stingers and they have 191 ft/lbs. I think in a real SHTF situation you would be willing to trade that bow in for a box of 22 if you had a rifle.

I doubt if a lot of people could shoot the original long bows as some had a 110 lb draw pull and it took years to learn, which was one of the main advantages of the crossbow.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

MountainMan said:


> Now where the hell do I get a quality recurve at a reasonable price???:mrgreen:


Bow 'quality' is pretty subjective. I'll reiterate my recommendation of Gary's Ebay / Andover Archery shop greatree in Recurve | eBay . Buying things on ebay can be questionable at times, but these guys care about what they sell and how they treat their customers. I don't have a dime in the company, but I have done regular business with them and they've always put the extra effort in to be sure they're selling me something that fits my need.

Andover Archery Website

The Goshawk and Highlander are good quality, well setup and supported for the money. Samick, PSE and Greatree models overlap because they're made by the same Asian manufacture, but in different factories. I've heard that Samick recently moved to China and the quality hasn't been consistent.

You can easily spend two to four times as much if you're into the exotic woods, but beyond a certain point, actual shooting accuracy is as much in the hands of the archer. I don't want to insult your intelligence, but be sure you're buying an actual 'hunting' bow and not target bow.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

I've been part of this type of rifle vs. bow discussion on numerous forums and am not about to go into the whole physics/wound profile vs. regurgitated misconceptions spiel. I just want to say that applying aspects of rifle projectile ballistics to the lethal characteristics of archery broad heads can’t legitimately be done. You can’t compare the properties of something that resembles a very fast moving 48 grain stone (.22 cal bullet) with that which resembles multiple knife edges at the end of a 460 grain flying stick. One kills by blunt tissue trauma surrounding an approximate ¼ inch hole and the other by slicing to ribbons anything it comes in contact with around a 1 inch diameter cutting zone, leaving the victim to bleed to death from multiple internal lacerations. Velocity and energy are not common criteria. A simple demonstration is to put a .22 cartidge in one hand and 4-blade broad head in the other and squeeze both. Neither has any velocity or energy, but I'll bet you'll get different results.... ooops, I went into the spiel. 

That said, if I had to respond quickly in a tactical situation (and that were my only concern), almost any rifle would be my choice over a bow. Conversely, if I anticipated a long term stay in the woods where hunting, not defense, was my primary interest, I think I'd go with the bow (provided I had sufficient skill and arrow building preparations).

It's not my intention to be argumentative, but we’re all here to help each other make informed choices and decisions by offering our input. My opinion is no more valid than anyone else’s. I just want to contribute my thoughts on the subject and intend no offense in doing so.


----------



## bikermikearchery (Dec 4, 2012)

Always wonder why folks who don't shoot a longbow will always tell you what a longbow can't do. There usully wrong. I been making and shooting archery equipment for close to 40 years. I make and use a lot of weapons, but mostly I shoot a longbow. Four decades of shooting several hundred arrows a week means I'm real close to 1,000,000 arrows. 
Comparing a bow to a firearm is just silly. If you want a weapon to defend your self get a gun. If you are willing to pay your dues you will find a bow a rewarding weapon that will harvest anything from frogs to black bear.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Guns will always trump bows as long as the ammo lasts. 
But in a longterm Major Disaster lasting centuries (eg nuclear winter etc) the ammo is bound to run out eventually unless somebody knows how to make cartridges?


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

A lot of people in this country LuckyJim do know how to make shells and do so very regularly in fact. Making arrows is quite another story though. Yes , the Indians of this country made arrows back in the day, but if you really do your homework, they had to get mighty close to old buffalo to make a shot, and it also usually took more then one shot to do it. Since I did in fact learn to shoot with a longbow way way back, I can honestly say, that given any choice at all, I would choose a gun, even a pistola in stead of a bow.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

nadja said:


> A lot of people in this country LuckyJim do know how to make shells and do so very regularly in fact..


Oh that's alright then, I know zilch about guns and ammo..
For the record perhaps you'd talk us through the process in a SHTF world years down the line from now?
I mean, how will they make gunpowder, where are the ingredients, just laying around the earth or what?
And will they have to smelt metal minerals that are lying around to make brass cartridge cases? What ratios of which minerals are combined to make brass?
The cartridges will have to be machine-milled to exact tolerances so they won't jam the gun, where's the machinery to do it?
And the lead bullets too will have to be smelted and precision-machined, is that easy too?


----------



## bikermikearchery (Dec 4, 2012)

Brass is an alloy of copper and zinc; the proportions of zinc and copper can be varied to create a range of brasses with varying properties.
Blackpowder is sulfur, charcoal, and potassium nitrate. (I'm not going to say the percentages, but they arnt hard to find out.) There are other types of explosives propellants that can be made by hand with comon ingredients. Foe exampil you can extract Nitrates from chicken poop. (i'm not kidding) :wink:
Cartridge Firearms were mass manufactured befor the comon usage of electrical tools and milling machines. 
I and a lot of others I know of, Are/am a Blacksmith (I are a blacksmith not an english major) With a forge anvil and hammer I can make tools to make other tools that will make precision parts. 
Guns are just machines and for the most part there simple machines. Not nearly as many parts as a automible or even a steam engin.
*Most importantly How come every time some one ask a question about Archery it turn in to a gun verses bow thing?* 
melting metal in a home foundry, backyard metalcasting, metal casting
http://www.sustainlife.org/blog/201...ksmith-shop/?gclid=CN-xpM-DjLQCFcKPPAodpHQAyA


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Guns will always be the most powerful weapons around, it's just that it's interesting to know what bows and crossbows can do in terms of penetrating power, pull weight, rates of fire, arrow and barb types etc for hunting game in a survival situation..


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I like my recurve bow. I'm not great with it. Yet. But if I wanted to be stealth, I'd use a bow. Or a wrist rocket for squirrels, possum, racoon, etc. I've seen these great quivers at traditional archery shoots made from deer hide that keep arrows quiet. Even retrieving an arrow from one of these quivers is as close to silent as you can get. The hair is on the inside. The opening to retrieve an arrow is at toward the bottom. I'll be making one of those for myself. If I were hunting and didn't want others to know about my success/didn't want to share with strangers, I'd use a bow. A 22, or shotgun or whatever will be heard for quite a distance.
Now, if I were in a self defense situation. I'd want a gun and a bow. The bow to pick off enemy silently, but the gun to go at it all out. Jus my humble opinion. And yes, my bother hunts bear with a bow. He's crazy, but he gets it done.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

I think it comes down to your strengths and financial situation. I've seen survival PVC longbows on the net made for well under $50. If money is an issue at all, the long bow may be the way to go. To me the weight issue is a wash. The ammo issue you might actually come out ahead on in the long term. You can retrieve arrows or make new ones, but it will take a while to get off 1,000 shots in 22lr if you go that way. 

As far as the act of hunting itself goes, there's a few issues. First you're going to limit your range. You'll have to be right on top of a larger animal to hit it with a bow let alone hit it with enough power to do anything real with a longbow. A rifle not only extends your range, but it also opens yourself up to smaller animals. You can shoot squirrel or rabbit with a 22lr. I'd love to see someone pick off a squirrel with a long bow. Being quieter, the bow may allow you to get off more shots than a gun though if you don't use the silencer as pointed out above. 

My biggest suggestion would be trapping. Find 2 or 3 traps that you can master and bring enough supplies to set up a bunch of them around the places you stop to recharge for a few days. It has a few advantages. First it's passive. You don't have to be stalking the animal to harvest it... just check on your line every day. Second, you play the numbers game. Hunting, you'd have two of you looking for animals. Trapping, you have 20+ "hunters" trying to gather food. You can also make traps out of next to nothing... heck I've seen deadfall traps made from nothing but a couple sticks and a large, flat rock. 

To me, it's important to maximize your time... while sitting in a tree waiting for a monster buck to walk past and hope it gives you a perfect shot seems like fun, you could be doing any number of other things with that time... trapping is one way to accomplish that.


----------



## randy grider (Nov 2, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> Yeah but what impressed me was the high rate of fire by the gal in the vid..


That, and the fact that she is HOT AS HELL !!!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

If this dood was hoping to feast on moose steaks after putting an arrow into it he was disappointed, the moose ran off at the end of the video probably thinking "It's gonna take more than one, sonny"










*VID*- LiveLeak.com - Close Encounters Of The F#cking Big Kind!


----------



## randy grider (Nov 2, 2012)

a .22 is a much better option. Takes years of experience to take game with a bow, especially a alongbow, and than success is sporadic. You will not gather enough game to feeed you while on the move, with a longbow. Remember if things are that bad, everybody will be foraging, you need a firearm, and plenty of ammo, for hunting as well as protection. Longbow is good for when you have plenty of time to kill. LOL


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

A long bow takes more time to be proficient with than any other bow. A recurve takes a little less time but it is still a long time. A compound bow is fairly easy to use and to gain a level of proficiency that you could take game with it but a rifle takes half the time and has more range than any bow - with better accuracy.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I know this thread is old, but I just bought a longbow last weekend. I don't mind shooting rifles, but man, playing with a long bow is so much more _fun_! I think they both have their strengths and weaknesses, but to me it's another skill to add to the ole toolbox. Plus, did I mention how fun it is?!


----------



## randy grider (Nov 2, 2012)

I have been a traditional archery shooter and bowhunter for 18 years or so. A 40# longbow will kill any size animal in north America. I have taken probably 25 deer with longbows and recurves. I mostly shoot reflex/deflex or "hybrid" longbows now. Some are as short as 56" making them very handy and maneuverable in the woods, and reatherlight, lacking the heavy riser of a recurve. I attach a light great northern strapon 5 arrow quiver, and the total package is probably no more than 3-4 pounds. I love my hobby, and don't doubt the effectiveness a simple bow and arrow has on taking game. But get this straight, it does not happen overnight. It takes dedication, and lots of practice. Even with my years of successful hunting, in a survival situation I weould much rather have a .22 pistol and a few pounds of ammo. At bowhunting ranges (20 yards) I can head shoot big game with a .22, not to mention if the 2 legged predators were after me I would stand a much better fighing chance with my ruger m3 pistol, or ruger SR22.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

MountainMan said:


> I was talking to my prepping buddy today about survival on our BOT (bug out trip). We call it this because we are currently stuck in NC. Until we move next year our BOL is months of hiking away. We will make use of vehicles if possible but we have planned for the worst and intend on wilderness living until we reach our destination.
> 
> That being said, one concern is food procurement. I can actually provide enough food for most of the trip if we can forage, hunt, and fish along the way. Mr.PineTree has had experience with a longbow and seems to think its weight and ease of use provides a good option in a pinch.
> 
> ...


I make and sell longbows but with that said I also highly recommend making your own. There is lots of information available and the experience holds value that cant be understated. Also take time to learn how to make arrowheads. It doesn't have to be pretty as long as it does the job. I am now practicing using glass for points. Its always available and makes a nasty point. I would be happy to sell you a long bow but at the risk of costing myself business I would be happy to help you build your own. If I can be of any help please do contact me via PM.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I would be all for a longbow except I am such a terrible shot with a bow I might just end up shooting myself in the butt.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> I would be all for a longbow except I am such a terrible shot with a bow I might just end up shooting myself in the butt.


That sounds like one incrediable trick shot that would be interesting to watch


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Film at eleven?


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

eventually in a long term societal collapse type SHTF, I expect ammunition to be in short supply, any rifle then will be an expensive club, makes sense then to have some kind of back up. longbows were the principal weapon of this country for thousands of years and at one time it was mandatory to train with them on a Sunday after church, unfortunately it is now Illegal to hunt game with any kind of bow in the UK. we do not have the large game that you do in the states, the largest animal we have is Deer-mostly Red and Roe although I think Munkjac is found in the north of England.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I used to shoot traditional archery tournaments with long bows and recurves, and I've kelled deer rabbits and squirrels with them. It takes LOTS of practise to be accurate in instenctive shooting. I like recurve bows better due to their length and handling in the woods.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

My arms are pretty weedy and I doubt if I could draw a longbow (sniffle)


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I like shooting 3D with a long bow or recurve bow and yes, they do take some practice to become proficient with. If you have the space and the time to practice why not. They even make them in lighter draw weights for those with reedy arms.

I have a PSE Coyote TD recurve with a #50 draw weight and it suits me. I can shoot it (practice) for quite a while before I become fatigued.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

WoadWarrior said:


> Buck...? You are more likely to run across a stray dog or cat while moving to your BOL. They are a heck of a lot lighter and semi-tasty. Well... cats are great in stir-fry... but I doubt you will be bugging out with a wok and some sesame seed oil.


You Can Cook A CaT Over A Spit Perty Easy. They Are JustTuff And Chewy. If You Can Boil Them For Twenty Minutes Or So They Softn up.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

alterego said:


> You Can Cook A CaT Over A Spit Perty Easy. They Are JustTuff And Chewy. If You Can Boil Them For Twenty Minutes Or So They Softn up.


2nd best quote of the day.

Shotlady's quote about running with boobs is the Quote of the day.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I know this is not a classic longbow in this vid (I think it's called a 'compound bow'?) but as a matter of interest how do fancy modern bows compare to a longbow for hitting power?
The guy puts an arrow into the moose pointblank but it just runs off at the end probably thinking "It's gonna take more than one, sonny", and the guy probably thinks "Sh*t, there goes my dinner!"










LiveLeak.com - Close Encounters Of The F#cking Big Kind!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Arrows work differently than bullets. You shoot the arrow and then wait for the movement of the animal to move the arrow around and cut up the insides. The animal bleeds internally until it gets tired and then it lays down and goes to sleep - never to wake up. If the arrow goes through the animal it could take a lot longer to kill it. You want the arrow cutting the wound larger with every movement. If you get up right after shooting the animal it will run a long ways. If you sit and watch quietly it won't go far (usually). Patience is required to get close enough to use the bow and patience is required after the shot. If you don't have the patience you are better off with a big gun.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The power of the bow isn't going to make much of a difference when you hit a moose.
Either type can be strong enough to penetrate the shoulder bone, which would be the hardest part to get through.
Bone is hard by comparison to the rest of the body's material, but it isn't really that hard compared to other hard materials.
Once the bone is penetrated, whether the animal dies is dependent on if the tip can puncture vitals.

If you want to compare raw power between modern bows and medieval longbows, you can really notice some differences.
With modern compound bows, you can reach pretty high poundages, but not really anything stellar. They are intended for closer engagements, so the strength doesn't need to be big.
When it comes to longbows, these were intended to deliver swarms of arrows at long distances. They were so powerful, with draw weights near 180lbs. for the higher ones, that the archers that used them had deformities in their wrists of the hand holding the bow. Bones have been found where these wrist bones were fused together and deformed from all the stress their bows put on them. Archers were not just picked from the general ranks of the army. They were trained as young boys, starting around age 8, to be nothing but archers.
Some of the bows they were taught to use were so powerful that they could launch a bodkin tipped arrow over 350 yards and still penetrate plate armor.

Needless to say, using a 180lb longbow to take down a moose at point blank would most likely explode the shoulder and destroy the meat in the general area... but it would take it down.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Howard hill was a long bowman. He routinely shot longbows in to 100-110 pound range. In the early Hollywood movie Robinhood, the action scenes where somebody gets shot with an arrow. Is Howard Hill off camera shooting an arrow into a maple block strapped to the actors body. Special effects have came a long way since those days.

I'd suggest watching some old Howard hill short movies. He starred in a few, the one where he shoots an elephant with a longbow may only serve to illustrate that he was an exceptional bowman. Still and all killing an elephant with nothing more than a stick and a string is pretty amazing.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Since this thread was started I ended up getting myself a new recurve and love it. I'm sad I waited as long as I did to get a new one after shooting them when I was younger. I've become better since I first got it but I've got a long way to go. It is a tool in the toolbox though and very capable of taking lots of game a lot more quietly than a rifle even with a silencer. The range isn't the same but it's still a killing tool. Bought myself a Hoyt GameMaster II and somewhere down the road here I'm going to try my hand at bow fishing too. If you can afford to get a bow I see little reason not to.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I used to love archery, but I think if I drew a bow over 45-50 lbs my right shoulder and elbow would come apart.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

keith9365 said:


> I used to love archery, but I think if I drew a bow over 45-50 lbs my right shoulder and elbow would come apart.


Mine works me that's for sure. With my draw length and it being 50lbs at 28 inches factory, I'm pulling around 58 to 60 lbs and I'm sore after a 7 or 8 sets of a dozen arrows. It's good kind of sore though.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Fuzzee said:


> If you can afford to get a bow I see little reason not to.


Or better yet, if you can afford a Red Oak 1x2, you can make your own longbow with a few hand tools, some time, and some sweat.
I've made 5 fully functioning ones with draw weights from 15lbs on a short kid bow, up to 50lbs on mine.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Or better yet, if you can afford a Red Oak 1x2, you can make your own longbow with a few hand tools, some time, and some sweat.
> I've made 5 fully functioning ones with draw weights from 15lbs on a short kid bow, up to 50lbs on mine.


I thinks it's excellent to make bows and arrows. A high end survival skill, but I wouldn't say it's better than buying a high quality commercial/custom made bow besides. Unless someone is very good at it to the level of some of the custom bows out there, a person is still going to get a much higher performing and lasting bow out of a high quality commercial or custom bow. Like the Hoyt for example. There's no way I could make that level of quality on my own or have the machined riser it does with all the essential attachement points for bow fishing reel and quiver. Making your own bows and arrows though even without the same quality is still an excellent skill to have.


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

A long bow is a great hunting tool. However, they are awkward to carry especially if you are loaded down with other gear. I'm assuming this would only be used in a hunting situation and not while on the move so, it might be a better option to look at a take-down recurve bow. These bows can be unstrung and the limbs removed for easy storage in a back pack. Simply put it back together when you are ready to hunt and take it apart when done. Remember that range is greatly reduced compared to a hunting compound bow. Yes, Olympic archers can hit a 36" target at 100 yards, but it is not moving and they don't have to worry about tracking the target to eat it. Recurves and long bows are great for small game such as rabbits and squirrels, but you better be right on the money for a deer and I wouldn't recommend shooting a hog or a bear with one unless you have a buddy with a really big rifle behind you.
As for arrows and points — you can make your own arrows with a little practice, but a nice round quiver will hold about two dozen carbon fiber shafts with field points and they weigh next to nothing. I would save the whittling for rainy days when it sucks to be on the trail. There are also plastic carriers for broad heads. These are similar to the plastic bullet boxes used by many reloaders. Go with non-mechaical broad heads. They are much less hassle and they work every time.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Fuzzee said:


> I thinks it's excellent to make bows and arrows. A high end survival skill, but I wouldn't say it's better than buying a high quality commercial/custom made bow besides. Unless someone is very good at it to the level of some of the custom bows out there, a person is still going to get a much higher performing and lasting bow out of a high quality commercial or custom bow. Like the Hoyt for example. There's no way I could make that level of quality on my own or have the machined riser it does with all the essential attachement points for bow fishing reel and quiver. Making your own bows and arrows though even without the same quality is still an excellent skill to have.
> 
> View attachment 6248


You'd be surprised how easy they are to make.
A machined riser would be the hardest thing, only because you'd need a machine shop. The limbs are easier than you think.
A non-machined riser of wood can be made very simply, and can have all the same components you'd expect in a commercially made bow.
You can even make takedown recurves on your own with just as much quality as manufactured ones.
A lot of people think the components are special, or the assembly is precise, but they really aren't at all.
You can make a bow with the same quality as a professional one in an apartment.
On that note, this guy has made an amazing site to help out bow builders: Poor Folk Bows
Check out the build-a-longs to see how to make various kinds of great bows.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Bingham Archery has everything the DIY bow maker would need, except the time and space.
It's a good company and I have ordered from them. Riser blocks, tapers, parallels, wedges glass etc. and instructional guides and plans.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

you can make a bow with very little more than a spokes shave and as for arrow points never heard of flint napping or bone points? a friend of mine has made me some replicas of stone age bone arrow heads, he said it took him about 20 minutes to make each one.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

On the topic of knapping your own arrowheads, if you can get some obsidian, a properly knapped obsidian edge is sharper than laser cut steel scalpel blades.
You want a sharp arrowhead, knap some obsidian. ;-)


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> You'd be surprised how easy they are to make.
> A machined riser would be the hardest thing, only because you'd need a machine shop. The limbs are easier than you think.
> A non-machined riser of wood can be made very simply, and can have all the same components you'd expect in a commercially made bow.
> You can even make takedown recurves on your own with just as much quality as manufactured ones.
> ...


That's a great site. I like his uses of common tools. It's still a bit more than most people would attempt I think but we are not like most people here.


----------



## randy grider (Nov 2, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Arrows work differently than bullets. You shoot the arrow and then wait for the movement of the animal to move the arrow around and cut up the insides. The animal bleeds internally until it gets tired and then it lays down and goes to sleep - never to wake up. If the arrow goes through the animal it could take a lot longer to kill it. You want the arrow cutting the wound larger with every movement. If you get up right after shooting the animal it will run a long ways. If you sit and watch quietly it won't go far (usually). Patience is required to get close enough to use the bow and patience is required after the shot. If you don't have the patience you are better off with a big gun.


Well, not really. A "pass through" with an arrow is what we bowhunters strive for ! The object is to poke a whole through both lungs, therefore deflating them, which in turn will end the bodies blood being able to transport blood to the brain, therefore the animal passes out, much the same as when someone chokes you. the arrow will also do the job fairly quickly without a pass through, but with a hole completely through the animal they lose blood faster, and are easier to blood trail. Arrows do not kill by shock, as a rifle bullet does. The only way to stop a deer in its tracks with an arrow is a spine shot, and then it will require a dispatching, as it will still be very much alive. I speak from 20 years bowhunting experience with recurves and longbows, and probably 30 deer kills under my belt. A well placed lung shot, with a razor sharp broadhead, will end the life of most any deer within 10-20 seconds. Problem is deer can cover a lot of ground in just 10 seconds. You must have patience after the shot, and closely follow blood, preferably no sooner than 1/2 hour after the shot, more if the shot is marginal.


----------

